
Show HN: How the US voted - gdpelican
https://we-voted.us/
======
gdpelican
It's an interactive election map, with full results from every county in the
US.

No frameworks, no server, just a FusionTable database and 216 lines of
gloriously vanilla JS.

Credit to mkearney for the election data:
[https://github.com/mkearney/presidential_election_county_res...](https://github.com/mkearney/presidential_election_county_results_2016)

